# rhinestone emergency



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Morning, I have a question for those of you who are experts at pressing rhinestone transfers. I recently pressed one on a Bella tank and then wore the garment. The next day after pressing it, I noticed one or two of the rhinestones didn't bond with the garment. Is there anything I can do after the fact? Also, typically when you press the transfers hot long do you press them?

Thanks for your input,
Desi aka Silverbolt

ps. what is a sure way to make sure you are pressing the transfer straight? I pressed another transfer, thought it was straight, and realized it was slightly raised. I don't want clients to be unhappy with their product.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

First, start with good stones, cheap stones will cause you headaches. I press for 12-15 seconds, then flip the shirt inside out and maybe 3 seconds on the inside. There are tools you can use to get the transfer straight but I just fold the shirt in half and press for a few seconds. This will create a center line and I just eyeball it from there. 

As far as the ones that fell off, glad for you that it was not a customer shirt, but since it was your own tee, just replace it. If it left glue residue, you can heat the garment again and pick it off.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

When I lose one or two stones (and it does happen) I use Gem Tac glue to put them on.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't had this happen (yet), but couldn't you just put your shirt back on your heat press, place one or two new stones where the previous ones fell off, cover with a teflon sheet, and re-press the entire thing for another 10-20 seconds? It seems this would press new stones on and not hurt the existing stones. I'm new at this, so I could be wrong, but I think that's what I would do.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> I haven't had this happen (yet), but couldn't you just put your shirt back on your heat press, place one or two new stones where the previous ones fell off, cover with a teflon sheet, and re-press the entire thing for another 10-20 seconds? It seems this would press new stones on and not hurt the existing stones. I'm new at this, so I could be wrong, but I think that's what I would do.


I do that if my heat press is on. But, I'm not going to turn the heat press on just to press a couple of stones on.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Your could use a household iron. Using the tip area of the iron helps to target only the area where the rhinestone needs to be replaced without repressing the entire design again.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BlingItOn said:


> Your could use a household iron. Using the tip area of the iron helps to target only the area where the rhinestone needs to be replaced without repressing the entire design again.


An applique iron works well also. I keep forgetting I have one of those.


----------



## zhuLiliang (Jun 15, 2010)

yes, it is a good idea, don't press the whole design again. Maybe it will burn the t-shirt or new rhinestone fall down.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

the item you pressed and stones fell off , did it have ribbing or was it stretches a lot when put on,, 
these garments require more care, when putting rhinestones on,, 
if it is like a tank,, and 6 inches wide new,, 
lay a piece of carboard inside to stretch it out a lil,, while pressing, if it has ribs,, and stretches, that is a bad combo,, 
the stone may sit half way on a rib which means the glue is only attached half way, and the other glue may be attached to the concave part of the ribbing when it stretches it pulls the stone off,, 
Be careful on that one,, 
Have fun and good luck
Sandy jo


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

ps. what is a sure way to make sure you are pressing the transfer straight? I pressed another transfer, thought it was straight, and realized it was slightly raised. I don't want clients to be unhappy with their product.[/quote]


Fold the shirt in half top to bottom and press so it makes a crease before putting your transfer on. I also use the t-square ruler which is awesome. Do a search here on the forum and you can find it. Don't have the info for it on hand at the moment.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can find info on the tee Square It at 
http://www.heatpressessentials.com/


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Vicki Flores said:


> ps. what is a sure way to make sure you are pressing the transfer straight? I pressed another transfer, thought it was straight, and realized it was slightly raised. I don't want clients to be unhappy with their product.



Fold the shirt in half top to bottom and press so it makes a crease before putting your transfer on. I also use the t-square ruler which is awesome. Do a search here on the forum and you can find it. Don't have the info for it on hand at the moment.[/quote]


that has already happened to me. I thought the transfer was straight, but it wasn't. Thanks for the tip on the tool.


----------

